# Does Signing The List Guarantee Further Consideration?



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I was unable to find a specific answer to this question in previous posts, so I'm asking for the MC community's help. I ask this question as a matter of fact regarding civil service; I'm well aware that Brockton--as well as other large south coast depts--are staring layoffs in the face and the appointment of any new hires is realistically years away.

A close friend of mine, who I worked retail LP with before getting on the job, was sent an Brockton postcard in early '08 as a band 8 non-vet resident under a foreign language certification. He signed the list, but his process stalled last spring when Brockton announced they would possibly lay off 20 guys with the $10m budget shortfall.

Appears to be the certification discussed here;
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44561&highlight="signed+list"

Anyways, the question is if one has already signed the list, but has not moved further into the process of hiring (BI, PAT, psych screening etc.), is the appointing authority still obligated to consider the candidate after a new list is posted? Or does he just go back into the mix when the new list takes effect this coming November?

Thanks, 
Obie


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

once the new list is established in november it is back to square one for all of us, no matter how far you got in the process. Just curious to the link you provided. Your freind was # 9 on the list with a band 8?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

My fried never posted on the link; he just got his postcard during the same process as these guys.

Like I said, he got pulled becuase Brockton pulled a foreign language certification, and he speaks Creole.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Brockton is talking about 180 police and fire layoffs


----------

